# Spinning poll...



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wntowne _
> *I voted other. I have used Mitchell 300 for about 35 years I have had very few problems except for bail springs. Caught everything from bluegill to King salmon on them with no problem *


Likewise, I'm a faithful follower of the old "Mitchell 300"!

I've "only" been Fished'em for just over 20 years though. Haven't had the bail spring issue (I'm sure I will now!  ) but I've had a few of spools/drags burn out of 'em after a couple of days of havin scream'in chromies on!

It's not a high tech, multi bearing "Cadilac", more of a "Model T", why mess with something thats not broke reel, its sure has been a dependable reel in my book! So hey "why mess with it!"


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

Shimono sidestab, and a Mitchell 300x


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I can't tell ya how many times I've picked up that Stradic, when I'm at Cabelas,,,,,, I never heard anything bad about 'em,,,,,but I just can't get over the "look" of them. I'm either going with the Stradic or the similar priced Diawa,,,,I just can't decide,,its goin' on 2 years now and I still haven't made up my mind. I know the drag on the Diawa's is supposed to be better,,but I can't remember the "screamer" I had. The Stradic just seems so much better "balanced". Any suggestions for my next purchase would be appreciated.

BTW,,I think someone should start another poll:

What's more important? The rod? or the reel?

IMO: the rod,,by far


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Somebody should start another poll?
You're kidding right??
It has taken all of my self control to not have my finger slip on the "delete" button already...........
I keep waiting for this thing to go away, it's a million yrs old.
Rather than stick people with options that are already a part of ones preconcieved notions, perhaps just a simple question would be more appropriate.
I feel better now.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

LOL,, I was kidding,,I can't believe it took someone this long to respond to it........... but I do seriously need the input on the reels


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Shimano has been makin' gears for over fifty years.....
Look at the numbers.... hehehee!!!
Sorry E... I hadda do it.!!!

 Robert


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

You guy,s never include me in your poll's
No option for Quick,,Dam-Quick that is
other than that I would say i,um, um, for all out quality(bullet proof) Penn--but they are heavy
Have had good luck with shimano but can,t say they do it for me
Mitchell- are real nice
Shakspeer back in the day made fine reals
Worst real I ever bought ,when I was ten years old I saved up $20 to buy a Diawa I just had to have, I was so let down with that real that I have never got another!!
$20 was a lot of money for a spinnig real then,,even more so when you are 10 years old


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Quantum, Response Ti with titanium bail and magnetic bail trip is the sweetest reel ive ever owned. This is nicer than my Fin Nors even. I
own alot of reels and am hard on them so I clean them every year and put nothing but a little of slick 50 in the gear box shake the bottle first to get maximum pfte in. That stuff will make your reel feel like a million bucks. It wont freeze up in this kind of weather or ice fishing and I use zap silcon spray on my line if I cant get Reel Magic spray on sale. Thats what really makes the reel cast a country mile!


----------

